

Steve Jobs, World's Greatest Philanthropist - kurrent
http://blogs.hbr.org/pallotta/2011/09/steve-jobs-worlds-greatest-phi.html

======
par
I think similar statements could have been made about Bill Gates: we would be
without microcomputing, we would be without computers in home, business would
not have a computing platform to carry them for 2 decades, etc (and who is to
say someone else would not have done those things?). But Bill Gates, in doing
all that, also found time to give away tons of money.

